# Squirrel Hunters with dogs, 2 Questions?



## Barebowyer (Dec 12, 2019)

First, I am looking for someone in the middle Georgia area that has trained dogs that I can tag along with and watch a "good dog" work, etc.  Ideally, it would be great if someone would allow me to go along and also bring a disabled vet or two along and do a little filming possibly.  I have an organization, Team Meat in the Freezer, where we take vets, kids, first responders into the outdoors whenever we possibly can.

Second, I lost my best friend and hunting partner, "Ranger"(black lab) last January in a tragic hunting accident where my buddy and I almost lost our lives as well.  I cannot bring myself to get another Lab so I am considering a squirrel dog.  I would like info, recommendations, etc in this area too.

Thank y'all in advance.


----------



## Dbender (Dec 12, 2019)

There is a lot of walking involved in sq hunting with dogs.  Prob be best to go one on one at first to get a feel for it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 12, 2019)

Go over to sqdog.com and visit with some of the people there.  They hold a good many hunts in Georgia for the Feist Breeders Association.  One is in middle Georgia, and a couple over in Alabama.  They are a good group of guys there, and willing to help about anyone.

The Barger line is known to produce some good dogs, along with Mike Crouchers Atomic line.  I would go to a hunt and look over some dogs.  Go in the woods and get time in with them, and then decide

Pappy


----------



## Delane (Dec 15, 2019)

Barebowyer said:


> First, I am looking for someone in the middle Georgia area that has trained dogs that I can tag along with and watch a "good dog" work, etc.  Ideally, it would be great if someone would allow me to go along and also bring a disabled vet or two along and do a little filming possibly.  I have an organization, Team Meat in the Freezer, where we take vets, kids, first responders into the outdoors whenever we possibly can.
> 
> Second, I lost my best friend and hunting partner, "Ranger"(black lab) last January in a tragic hunting accident where my buddy and I almost lost our lives as well.  I cannot bring myself to get another Lab so I am considering a squirrel dog.  I would like info, recommendations, etc in this area too.
> 
> Thank y'all in advance.


Call me sometimes lets talk dogs


----------



## Delane (Dec 15, 2019)

Call me sometimes lets talk dogs


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 15, 2019)

Delane said:


> Call me sometimes lets talk dogs



and there is a man who know dogs, love his dogs, and loves to hunt squirrels.  You would be wise to talk to him about dogs.


----------



## delacroix (Dec 16, 2019)

There's a Cauley feist group on fb if local is important.

Lotta nonsense around sq. dogs. You can't just go buy from a decent breeder like you can a lab; for the most part anyway. For example, I have one from one of the lines mentioned above that is a gun shy wreck with zero interest in sq. You wouldn't have expected by pedigree. Others are crackerjack.

Having a good sq. dog means lots of walking on a regular basis. Do you have time to take a pup to the woods three times a week?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 16, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Go over to sqdog.com and visit with some of the people there.  They hold a good many hunts in Georgia for the Feist Breeders Association.  One is in middle Georgia, and a couple over in Alabama.  They are a good group of guys there, and willing to help about anyone.
> 
> The Barger line is known to produce some good dogs, along with Mike Crouchers Atomic line.  I would go to a hunt and look over some dogs.  Go in the woods and get time in with them, and then decide
> 
> Pappy


I 2nd the Barger Fiest line. I got the 1st I have ever dealt with now and like him ! I have a registered male that is a very good dog ! I like the fact there is not a mean bone in him. He stays around the house, but, when you put him in his box and turn him loose in the woods or in front of the truck, it is game on ! I also have a Ladner BMC. He is more of a hand full around home because there is nothing "laid" back about him ! He too is on his game in the woods !
If you can find a Barger female to cross Blade with, I would be happy for ya to have the pick of the litter ! 2 young dogs is enough for me to be trying to deal with at one time !


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 16, 2019)

Delane said:


> Call me sometimes lets talk dogs


Where you located if ya don't mind me asking ?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 16, 2019)

delacroix said:


> There's a Cauley feist group on fb if local is important.
> 
> Lotta nonsense around sq. dogs. You can't just go buy from a decent breeder like you can a lab; for the most part anyway. For example, I have one from one of the lines mentioned above that is a gun shy wreck with zero interest in sq. You wouldn't have expected by pedigree. Others are crackerjack.
> 
> Having a good sq. dog means lots of walking on a regular basis. Do you have time to take a pup to the woods three times a week?


I do what I can to take mine a minimum of 3 times !! Being retired and living close to hunting land helps ! Like you said, ya gotta do your homework when buying a pup. There is always that chance of getting a pup that don't/won't make the cut.


----------



## Redman54 (Dec 17, 2019)

This is my Treeing Feist Sadie. She is the smartest dog I have ever seen. Not only is she a great hunting companion, she is a great family dog. She goes everywhere we go.


----------



## delacroix (Dec 17, 2019)

Feist probably make better pets. Lbmc ain't a pet. Lbmc is your partner and will be in charge of the partnership if you don't keep a handle on it. Don't have to worry about coyote with the cur though.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 17, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I 2nd the Barger Fiest line. I got the 1st I have ever dealt with now and like him ! I have a registered male that is a very good dog ! I like the fact there is not a mean bone in him. He stays around the house, but, when you put him in his box and turn him loose in the woods or in front of the truck, it is game on ! I also have a Ladner BMC. He is more of a hand full around home because there is nothing "laid" back about him ! He too is on his game in the woods !
> If you can find a Barger female to cross Blade with, I would be happy for ya to have the pick of the litter ! 2 young dogs is enough for me to be trying to deal with at one time !



I want to speak now for one of those pups!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 18, 2019)

Cauley.   If you live in middle ga you owe it to yourself to look into my uncle's line of dogs.   Go visit with him 1 day Soperton (lothair)


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 18, 2019)

Thank you all for the replies and info.  I am currently on my way back from KY and will follow up with you all very shortly


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 18, 2019)

delacroix said:


> Feist probably make better pets. Lbmc ain't a pet. Lbmc is your partner and will be in charge of the partnership if you don't keep a handle on it. Don't have to worry about coyote with the cur though.


Very true !! I just threw the LBMC in there. Probably shouldn't have even been mentioned since they are not in the category that the OP was seeking info on ! Totally different animals ! They are diffiently not what most would consider a pet, but are very loyal,gamey and smart !


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 19, 2019)

Got 2 Ladners and 1 cross Ladner. All 3 are beast in the woods. Can be a handful tho. No reverse gear in the breed. Had a Cauley fiest years ago outstanding all around dog. Paid an arm and leg for that pup. Didn’t turn on till mid way in his second year. But from that day on he was straight fire in the woods. Killed several hundred squirrels with him. Miss him every day.


----------



## dslc6487 (Dec 20, 2019)

Had a Cauley feist and she was the best squirrel dog I have ever hunted with.  Got her from a friend that got her from Mr. Cauley.  He did not really have time for her and he gave her to me.  She was about a year and half old.  Real hardheaded when I got her and I had to work her on a rope and shock collar.  But, when I put her in the woods, she was a squirrel hunting machine.  She was a long hair feist and her name was Dixie. We hunted together for 16 years.  Had to put her down in March.  Cried like a baby for 2 weeks.  Thank you Mr. Cauley for your wonderful line of feist dogs.
And, thank you Dixie for being my hunting partner and providing me with your love and companionship for 17 years.  See you on the other side, my girl....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 20, 2019)

I ran the Boggs Creek line of dogs.  They were some fine animals that could find a squirrel.  I got Sarge from Delane about 10 years ago when Dylan wanted to be in the woods squirrel hunting.  Later one we got Dixie from Delane.  I enjoyed spending the time in the woods with Dylan and later on, we would travel around to Alabama, Ohio and Tennessee to hunt with people we met on Sqdog.com   The AFBA has a meeting every year sometime around May or June in Alabama.  You can sure meet some nice folks over there that love their feist dogs and squirrel hunting.  

Dylan and I actually hunted a few AFBA hunts and my dogs were able to place in a few of them.  Sarge actually made it to champion status, and Dixie was only a few points away from that when I had some medical issues and couldn't make the hunts anymore.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Dec 21, 2019)

I hunt about every thing with my "bird" dog Duke. I take him squirrel hunting pretty regular and just use him to fetch 'em or get one to come round to my side of the tree.


----------



## db2teg (Dec 23, 2019)

Sorry not trying to high jack the thread. But can anyone point me in a direction I can get a pup or maybe started dog here in Georgia preferably NW Georgia? I had a feist 8 yrs ago but couldn’t get in the woods enough so sadly I had to give him to someone who would put in the time. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 23, 2019)

db2teg said:


> Sorry not trying to high jack the thread. But can anyone point me in a direction I can get a pup or maybe started dog here in Georgia preferably NW Georgia? I had a feist 8 yrs ago but couldn’t get in the woods enough so sadly I had to give him to someone who would put in the time. Any help would be appreciated.


You can find whatever you looking for on facebook  !!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 23, 2019)

db2teg said:


> Sorry not trying to high jack the thread. But can anyone point me in a direction I can get a pup or maybe started dog here in Georgia preferably NW Georgia? I had a feist 8 yrs ago but couldn’t get in the woods enough so sadly I had to give him to someone who would put in the time. Any help would be appreciated.



Delane lives right across the line in Allerbammy. Ranburne, IIRC. PM him and see if he knows of anyone. 

There is a preacher named Alexander near Dallas that use to squirrel hunt to... I can try to round up a name and maybe a number for him if you need me to do so.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Dec 23, 2019)

Feist are normally smaller and hunt a little closer. Curs will be a little larger and hunt deeper. Hunted with Bargers and Cauleys, cant go wrong!!  Heard a lot of good on Atomic's! Carolina Curs are super good and run a little smaller. I fell in with a real dog man by posting on here.  These guys are great about helping


----------



## db2teg (Dec 23, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> You can find whatever you looking for on facebook  !!


 I’m part of a few groups but I thought I’d try here also.



NE GA Pappy said:


> Delane lives right across the line in Allerbammy. Ranburne, IIRC. PM him and see if he knows of anyone.
> 
> There is a preacher named Alexander near Dallas that use to squirrel hunt to... I can try to round up a name and maybe a number for him if you need me to do so.


okay cool whatever info helps thanks!



Cavalry Scout said:


> Feist are normally smaller and hunt a little closer. Curs will be a little larger and hunt deeper. Hunted with Bargers and Cauleys, cant go wrong!!  Heard a lot of good on Atomic's! Carolina Curs are super good and run a little smaller. I fell in with a real dog man by posting on here.  These guys are great about helping



yeah I want something that hunts a little close and a smaller breed that’s why I like feist.


----------



## delacroix (Dec 24, 2019)

People will mix up a small cur and call it a feist. If it meets the size standard they'll call it a treeing feist. It's a small treeing mutt. Breed it and you won't necessarily get another feist. 

Plenty feist will go deep if sq. aren't moving. You can train a deep hunting dog to hunt closer. You have to with sq. dogs unless you just like looking at den trees. Train it to recall by collar tone. It'll get tired of running back and start to hunt closer. No point in treeing so far you can't get there before it timbers to a hole.


----------



## sljones (Feb 24, 2020)

Wish I had seen this sooner. I would have come to you. I live in Milan. Dodge County. We've been to Douglas on a handicap youth hunt. It is tough with wheel chair but with clean woods, a Ranger, determination & strong backs, it can be done. My dogs have gotten older now & are much more suitable for youth & slower hunting. Won't pull out & leave as bad. Get with me next season. I have some landowners around here that would bend over backwards to help vets & handicap kids. Thanks Stan Jones


----------

